# My A3 build, the making of an 11 second A3



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Well this build thread is extremely late, but I'm bored and I've tried essentially some form of every mod, so if you're an A3 owner and have questions, odds are I can provide some insight.

My build goals - quick, well balanced, reliable, can still be my daily.

The A3 was perfect. I bought with the intention to mod, so I didn't see the point of spending the extra 10k on an S3. The MMI and NAV were light years above the interface of the the Golf R and I wanted a sunroof. I love AWD cars which counted out the GTI. Needed backseat so no TT. and I don't really have to explain staying in the VAG family right...

Bought the car in Nov 2014. It's a 2015 Premium Plus A3 2.0T Quattro Glacier White Sport Package (not S-line, Sline wasn't available yet, you had to get the sport package which came with lowered springs, stiffer dampers, same sway bar as S3, 19" wheels and contisport contacts, sport seats, and paddle shifters)

I've had a lot of fun modding this car, I got the opportunity to beta test tunes, and was one of the very first to do some of these mods.

Best Run - 11.99 @ 115.13. 1.85 60'. Pump gas(Shell 93). Coastal Plains Dragway in NC. April 15

I installed or was involved with the install of every part on this list. If you have any specific questions let me know. I'll work on some reviews

Current Mod List
Eurodyne ECU and TCU tunes
IS38 Swap
BullX Catted DP
AWE Touring Catback
Snow Stage 2 Meth Kit
CTS Turbo Throttle Pipe W/ meth bung
Unitronic Intercooler
Spullen Turbo Outlet Pipe
VWR R600 Intake
Forge BOV
Fluidampr Pulley
BFI Stage 1 Engine and Transmission Mount
034 Torque Arm Insert
H&R Rear Sway
UBQ Chassis Brace
Stoptech ST40 BBK
Debadged
Ziza interior LEDs
P3 Digital Boost guage
35% ceramic tint
Michelin PSS 245/35R19
034 rear subframe inserts
CTS turbo inlet

Past Mods
BFI Stage 1 Poly insert
S3 intercooler
Spullen Throttle Pipe
Eurodyne Stage 1.5 and Stage 2
GFB DV+

Upcoming Mods
APR Stage 3+ and APR TCU tune


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

pics?


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally figured this picture thing out haha.

How she stands now








[/url]20160506_173612 by Kyle Cooper, on Flickr[/IMG]


My 11 second run (yes just barely I know haha). Since this run I've gotten Meth and put the PSS on. This run was on pump gas and the stock contis that had about 25k on them. Track prep was pretty crap, kept having traction issues....








[/url]20160415_192231 by Kyle Cooper, on Flickr[/IMG]

Only Dyno I've ever done. This was with the BETA Eurodyne IS38 tune. I was having boost management issues with the stock DV. This was with an S3 intercooler and was pre meth and catback. Dyno was an AWD Superflow(similiar to a mustang) and was done on Pump gas. 336 AWHP / 379 AWTQ








[/url]20151122_162932 by Kyle Cooper, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

If you're going to do some modding, here's my do's and dont's. Note my don'ts are very subjective, I have all of them and would probably buy them again, just trying to make a comparison of what people should either start with or prioritize your hard earned dollars.

Do:
Try working on your car yourself. Most every job can be done on ramps with basic tools. Grab some beer, a buddy, and have a fun afternoon getting to know your car. Additionally, for the cost you'd pay someone to do some of these simple mods, you could buy your next toy

Engine Tune - What are you waiting for, for a few hundred dollars you can get the straight line speed of an S3. Worried about warranty, go JB1, but whatever you do, tune, you'll be so happy.

TCU Tune - Stock launch control in an A3 is garbage. Shooting off the line at 4500 RPM spinning all 4 is awesome. Brake boosting is awesome.

Downpipe - Love my BullX. Excellent build quality, not loud at all, just improves the engine growl under hard acceleration

Brakes - Next to the ECU/TCU tune my favorite. I didn't realize it until I put them on and the car no longer struggles to come to a stop from 100 mph. If you're going to pay to go fast, you should be prepared to pay to slow down... Oh yea, they look amazing.

Mounts and 034 insert - If you have to pick, get the insert first, then engine mount, then transmission mount. Makes it feel like you're in an actual sports car. Very little increase in NVH for stage 1. No vibes at all while cruising, shifts feel so crisp, idling on a hill or in reverse is the only time you'll ever notice any increase in vibrations, and trust me it's not bad at all. If you've ever seen a mount fail, you'll know that you want to do this soon into your modding.

Don't
Boost pipes - I'm not saying they're worthless, in fact they were one of my first mods. Obviously flow better and are bigger, but if you're having to pick what to do first, there's better ways to spend 300 bucks. Additionally they're kind of a PITA to install, expect your hands to get scraped up pretty good.

Intake - Many Golf R and S3 owners have proven there's little to be gained with an intake over just a high flow filter and taking out the snow shield. They sound good, and I'm sure at highly tuned levels or after a turbo swap they improve in value, however, as with the boost pipes, there's better ways to spend your money at first. For cost of most closed intakes (VWR, AWE, APR) you almost get a downpipe or tune. Don't get an open intake (our engine bays get really hot and our ECUs are incredibly sensitive to temp changes)

Catback - First off, I love my AWE Touring. Sounds great, not too loud but gives great DSG farts and the black tips are so sexy. However, for the cost of a catback you can buy a top of the line dp or almost get an IS38. Catbacks may save you about 10 lbs in weight and give 5-10 hp on a highly modified car, which proves to be about nilch as far as performance goes. You don't want to be like those guys I beat at the track that sounds super loud but don't have the power to back it up....


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Great thread!

I see you removed the BFI insert, and replaced it with the 034 one? I too removed the BFI insert as the vibrations got to be too much, and was thinking about the 034 one. Was that your experience as well?

Also, I see you removed the GFB DV+. Just wondering why you did that as well?


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

davera3 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I see you removed the BFI insert, and replaced it with the 034 one? I too removed the BFI insert as the vibrations got to be too much, and was thinking about the 034 one. Was that your experience as well?
> 
> Also, I see you removed the GFB DV+. Just wondering why you did that as well?


I wasn't unhappy w the BFI insert, once you do the rest of the mounts, the vibes settle down. However all of the positive reviews and the low cost of the 034 made me want to give it a shot. I can tell you the 034 gives substantially less vibration and has no notable performance difference than the poly insert. 

I had the gfb dv+ on my is20. Frankly I don't know if it did much of anything. The dvs on this new engine are actually pretty good. However when I went to the is38 and was pushing 29 psi, I was getting a very inconsistent boost profile and it appeared the dv wasn't able to hold. The gfb dv+ wouldn't fit and I wanted to try something new so I went with the Forge bov. I love the way it sounds and it provides a much better boost profile in my logs


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, that is a quick A3.

I am curious:
What was the total cost of all of the upgrades?
How much time was spent in installing the upgrades?

Thanks!


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

AZ. said:


> Wow, that is a quick A3.
> 
> I am curious:
> What was the total cost of all of the upgrades?
> ...


Never really added it up, here it goes though, I'm sure this is about to hurt my feelings haha.. Total in parts in ~10k for what I have installed now. Not terrible. That puts me about the same total as I would've been in for a similarly equipped S3 at the time, and the only mods that I wouldn't have done to an S3 are the IS38 and maybe the catback.

Eurodyne ECU and TCU tunes $10000 total, no real time involved

IS38 Swap - Bought the full kit(all gaskets, bolts, oil, and coolant) 1400 dollars. The job takes 6-8 hrs w a couple people who know basic maintenance and are taking their time.

BullX Catted DP $900. Paid local shop to install 2.5 hrs of labor. Hardest part is getting the old dp out

AWE Touring Catback - $900. Installed in my driveway on ramps in less than an hour

Snow Stage 2 Meth Kit - $400(used from a buddy). Install took about 6 hours in my driveway, could be done in less with ppl familiar with wiring up stuff and running wires through the car

CTS Turbo Throttle Pipe W/ meth bung - $170, 1 hr tops to install. Ramps and hand tools

Unitronic Intercooler - $700, shop charged 3 hrs of labor to install

Spullen Turbo Outlet Pipe $150. 1 hr to install. Hand tools in driveway

VWR R600 Intake - $450. 30 minutes to install. Hand tools in driveway

Forge BOV $250 - 30 mintues to install. Hand tools in driveway.

Fluidampr Pulley - $370. Shop charged 1 hr of labor, you need a torque wrench and a speciality tool.

BFI Stage 1 Engine and Transmission Mount. - $400 total. 2-3 hrs total. hand tools and a floor jack will be needed

034 Torque Arm Insert - $42. 15 minutes to install, ramps and hand tools in driveway

H&R Rear Sway - $270. Installed in about 2 hrs in driveway on ramps. 

UBQ Chassis Brace - $350. 30 minutes to install with ramps and hand tools

Stoptech ST40 BBK - $1500. 2-3 hr job

Debadged - free. 1 hr to clean the glue.

Ziza interior LEDs - $50, 30 minutes of swapping bulbs

P3 Digital Boost guage - $230 + $50 for ECS boost tap. Maybe 1-2 hrs total to install combo in driveway.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Keep up the awesome work! It's always cool coming across local cars on the forums. :thumbup:


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Keep up the awesome work! It's always cool coming across local cars on the forums. :thumbup:


Thanks! You guys will being seeing me soon, moving to Raleigh at the end if the summer.


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

Curious where you got your Stoptech ST40 BBK for $1500.
Looks pretty cheap from what I have seen around, Thanks.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

oblique said:


> Curious where you got your Stoptech ST40 BBK for $1500.
> Looks pretty cheap from what I have seen around, Thanks.


Friends with a distributor,, actually paid a little less than that just trying to guestimate what a normal person would pay.... 

But here's a tip to score a really good deal. Kits from a MK6 GTI will fit our cars, only difference is the the brake lines and carrier bolts. I bought my the MK6 Kit, then got my own stainless brake lines($100) to ensure proper fit, and bought my own caliper carrier bolts from the audi dealer(3 bucks a piece). Then I sold the stainless lines that come with the Stoptech kit to a MK6 GTI owner. Another option is you can get MK6?MK7 GTI kits really cheap that are slightly used. But with just a quick google, I found these kits for MK7 GTI for 1600 and the only difference are the brake lines


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

OK my first review. The Forge BOV.

I see so many people that say either this mod does nothing or that it will hurt performance. Well let me tell you that is not the case. First thing to address, you will not get a CEL from a BOV, we do not have MAFs. Additionally, the tiny amount or air that is lost on our fast spooling turbos will not provide any real reduction in performance.

This mod is incredibly easy to install. The instructions from Forge are great. Additionally you can customize it with which spring you use. During the "off season" I run a 91 tune and the yellow(lighter) spring to improve car longevity. During times where I regularly hit the track or embarrass people on the roads, I use the stronger blue spring and run a 93 tune. The lighter the spring you use the less you have to worry about compressor surge, however, you may not be able to maintain that peak boost as well.

OK, here's why I tried it. As I've said before, the stock DVs on this platform are generally pretty good. However, during some logging right after I did my IS38 swap I was getting a very inconsistent boost profile. Also during hard pulls I was pretty sure I could here flutter from the DV. So I put on the Forge BOV. Other than the cool sounds, it's known that BOVs are better for holding high levels of boost.

And below I have the proof. These are screen shots of logs that I took during third gear pulls from 3-5K rpm at WOT. The first is the stock DV, the second is the Forge BOV. Only mod was the BOV. As you can see, I achieved higher boost and maintained a much better boost profile through the pull.








[/url]Screenshot_2015-12-03-13-54-37 by Kyle Cooper, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Screenshot_2015-12-03-13-53-32 by Kyle Cooper, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW!! 11's congrats. You have hardware equivalent to a S3 (bigger turbo and intercooler) and just some additional add ons. I just smoked a mighty dodge Charger R/T (370hp/395lb-tq) less than one hour ago on my APR stage I (91oct) A3 8V just in case anyone ask. the 4,381lbs Dodge didn't help with its power to weight ratio.

Are you using the meth without the tune? where is the nozzle located at? As far is the Forge DV, is this something that I can just add on to my current A3 8V APR stage I without messing my tune up? did you have to make any adjustments on your eurodyne map after installed the Forged.

You are the dude with the quickest A3 if I am not mistaking. I remember when I ran my A3 on the track and you responded to my thread, now I see how far you took your Audi A3.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> WOW!! 11's congrats. You have hardware equivalent to a S3 (bigger turbo and intercooler) and just some additional add ons. I just smoked a mighty dodge Charger R/T (370hp/395lb-tq) less than one hour ago on my APR stage I (91oct) A3 8V just in case anyone ask. the 4,381lbs Dodge didn't help with its power to weight ratio.
> 
> Are you using the meth without the tune? where is the nozzle located at?


Nice kill, get used to people coming up and being confused that they got beat up on by audi's baby of the fleet with a little 2.0 4 cyl. I love seeing the disappointment on the faces when they find out their cammed out V8 that just got 15 mpg on the way to the track just got beat by a little A3

I run it without a specific meth tune. I'm primarily using it as a liquid intercooler to keep performance consistent despite temps and to prevent any timing pull from inconsistencies found in pump gas. I'm only injecting using the 175 ml/min nozzle, so well below anything where I have to worry about quenching combustion. FYI for my estimated HP and boost pressure, Snow recommends a 375 ml/min nozzle if you're using it to advance timing.

I have the CTS throttle pipe with meth bung, which injects about 6 inches prior to the throttle body. As soon as somebody makes a throttle body space, I will likely add that and do dual injection.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

kjcooperncsu said:


> Nice kill, get used to people coming up and being confused that they got beat up on by audi's baby of the fleet with a little 2.0 4 cyl. I love seeing the disappointment on the faces when they find out their cammed out V8 that just got 15 mpg on the way to the track just got beat by a little A3
> 
> I run it without a specific meth tune. I'm primarily using it as a liquid intercooler to keep performance consistent despite temps and to prevent any timing pull from inconsistencies found in pump gas. I'm only injecting using the 175 ml/min nozzle, so well below anything where I have to worry about quenching combustion. FYI for my estimated HP and boost pressure, Snow recommends a 375 ml/min nozzle if you're using it to advance timing.
> 
> I have the CTS throttle pipe with meth bung, which injects about 6 inches prior to the throttle body. As soon as somebody makes a throttle body space, I will likely add that and do dual injection.


Sweet.. I ran 3 cars on meth in the past on DSM and Evos with great results but I also had a friend that grenade/dynamited his Stealth R/T custom tuned by him because he cut off fuel delivery at higher RPM but the car feed on methanol(boost based). If I were to do some meth injection I would do something like what you did, small amount of flow just enough to cool down things a little bit.

Changing the subject, I also destroyed a Mustang with the Coyote 5.0 (412hp/390lb-tq) 2-3 months back. He was trapping 107mph to my 103mph but I was getting 13.3 to his 13.6-13.7 (we are at altitude). Like you said, it feels good to beat big muscle cars.

I need DSG tune really bad though. The stock factory launch is detrimental to any good acceleration from the whole.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> Sweet.. I ran 3 cars on meth in the past on DSM and Evos with great results but I also had a friend dynamiting his Stealth R/T custom tune by him because he cut off fuel delivery at higher RPM but the car feed on methanol(boost based). If I were to do some meth I would do something like what you did, small amount of flow just enough to cool down things a little bit.
> 
> Changing the subject, I also destroyed a Mustang with the Coyote 5.0 (412hp/390lb-tq) 2-3 months back. He was trapping 107mph to my 103mph but I was getting 13.3 to his 13.6-13.7 (we are at altitude). Like you said, it feels good to beat big muscle cars.
> 
> I need DSG tune really bad though. The stock factory launch is detrimental to any good acceleration from the whole.


DSG tune is completely worth it. Eurodyne's launch control with the TCU tune probably isn't the best, but being able to launch from 4500 rpm dropped my 60' from 2.0 to 1.83 seconds. That's good for at least .3 seconds off your 1/4 mile time. APR's would probably be even better from results I've seen.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

kjcooperncsu said:


> Nice kill, get used to people coming up and being confused that they got beat up on by audi's baby of the fleet with a little 2.0 4 cyl. I love seeing the disappointment on the faces when they find out their cammed out V8 that just got 15 mpg on the way to the track just got beat by a little A3
> 
> I run it without a specific meth tune. I'm primarily using it as a liquid intercooler to keep performance consistent despite temps and to prevent any timing pull from inconsistencies found in pump gas. I'm only injecting using the 175 ml/min nozzle, so well below anything where I have to worry about quenching combustion. FYI for my estimated HP and boost pressure, Snow recommends a 375 ml/min nozzle if you're using it to advance timing.
> 
> I have the CTS throttle pipe with meth bung, which injects about 6 inches prior to the throttle body. As soon as somebody makes a throttle body space, I will likely add that and do dual injection.





kjcooperncsu said:


> DSG tune is completely worth it. Eurodyne's launch control with the TCU tune probably isn't the best, but being able to launch from 4500 rpm dropped my 60' from 2.0 to 1.83 seconds. That's good for at least .3 seconds off your 1/4 mile time. APR's would probably be even better from results I've seen.


Speaking of your 60'. Don't you think that with the amount of power that you are making that you should be able to touch 1.7 sec 60'? I totally believe that I could ahve at least 3-4 tenths of a second, my car did miserable 2.0 and 1.9 secs with the garbage factory launch control..


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> Speaking of your 60'. Don't you think that with the amount of power that you are making that you should be able to touch 1.7 sec 60'? I totally believe that I could ahve at least 3-4 tenths of a second, my car did miserable 2.0 and 1.9 secs with the garbage factory launch control..


Yea my 60' is still disappointing, not sure what do. I could never get under like 2.03 with the stock TCU tune and with my trap speed I'd think I'd be closer to an 11.7 with a 60' similiar to what I've seen others put down. It may be the track, my buddy in his DSM consistently gets ~.1 second better at another track that's a bit further away than when he runs at this one. They put so much water down. I've thought about doing a short launch to try and clean my tires before the run but IDK how that'd work. Could also be the TCU tune, I haven't heard of the UM, APR, or GIAC guys having this difficulty with the 60' . And then maybe it's in need of a driver mod, haha


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

kjcooperncsu said:


> Friends with a distributor,, actually paid a little less than that just trying to guestimate what a normal person would pay....
> 
> But here's a tip to score a really good deal. Kits from a MK6 GTI will fit our cars, only difference is the the brake lines and carrier bolts. I bought my the MK6 Kit, then got my own stainless brake lines($100) to ensure proper fit, and bought my own caliper carrier bolts from the audi dealer(3 bucks a piece). Then I sold the stainless lines that come with the Stoptech kit to a MK6 GTI owner. Another option is you can get MK6?MK7 GTI kits really cheap that are slightly used. But with just a quick google, I found these kits for MK7 GTI for 1600 and the only difference are the brake lines


Wow thanks for the tip! Most kits that I've see for the A3/S3 are $2000 plus.
This is a awesome thread thanks for posting it. I also have an 2.0 A3. So I'll be looking forward
to do some of the mods you have already.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

A couple of quick goodies to add on. 

034 subframe inserts and CTS turbo inlet. 

With the little bit of driving I've done, I am very happy with the inserts. No increase in nvh. Rear end feels so much more connected. Can't wait to launch it and do a little harder driving. Hard to tell about the cts pipe, but looking at what came off, it's hard to believe there wouldn't be an improvement. 

Both installed with no problem, about an hour and half total in the driveway. 








[/url]2016-05-25_09-24-35 by Kyle Cooper, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Big things coming. Decided to go APR Stage 3+


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

kjcooperncsu said:


> Big things coming. Decided to go APR Stage 3+


Might need to change the title to "My A3 build, the making of a 10 second A3"


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Might need to change the title to "My A3 build, the making of a 10 second A3"


Ha I hope so. Looking forward to meeting you guys this week for the install


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome thread!!! 
And the stage 3+ kit looks amazing!! Can't wait to read your review!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxonbrian (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats on the stage 3 kit

hopefully they gave you a discount because switching tunes, if not you're pretty deep


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

saxonbrian said:


> congrats on the stage 3 kit
> 
> hopefully they gave you a discount because switching tunes, if not you're pretty deep


Actually got a great deal on the kit, but yea definitely in pretty deep still. But I work hard and having a fast car has been something I've always wanted so screw it, you only live once!


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Progress! Cannot wait


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I know my thread has been quiet for awhile but I really don't have much to report. it's been about 3 weeks since I first dropped my car off for my stage 3+ install, and it's still not ready. there have been a number of hiccups and that coupled with the fact I live 2 hours from the shop and have a pretty crazy work schedule have made this all very difficult. 

Currently APR is working through some issues with the tune not generating anywhere near the power is supposed to. Not really sure what's going on, but I'm hopeful I can get it taken care of soon and finally get my car back. APR and Black Forest both seem like very capable groups so I'm trusting they can work through it. 

Pretty sad going from an awesome little sleeper to not having my car for going on a month now, but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end. unfortunately with the money and time I've invested and the fact I've already sold my is38 and some other stuff, there's really not much turning back now haha.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

WOW !! 3 weeks and counting... what is going on. did the guys broke a stud or something? I was quoted about 7-8 hours of labor R&R. 3 weeks is too much time to have your car down for a turbokit. An average amateur car enthusiast could have that done already just putting little time on a couple of weekends.

I hate shops that can't perform in a timely manner.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

27turbocars said:


> WOW !! 3 weeks and counting... what is going on. did the guys broke a stud or something? I was quoted about 7-8 hours of labor R&R. 3 weeks is too much time to have your car down for a turbokit. An average amateur car enthusiast could have that done already just putting little time on a couple of weekends.
> 
> I hate shops that can't perform in a timely manner.


No nothing is broken. There were delays bc my kit was missing a piece, then there was some miscommunication about getting the updated waste gate, then they couldn't flash over my old tune so we had to wait for Eurodyne to give us the base file for the dsg, now for the last week there's been issues with the apr tune.

No shop can do stage 3+ in the time you were quoted. Maybe stage 3 with just the turbo, but the fueling system is a huge job. However I agree three weeks is too much and frankly I never would've done this if I had known it would take this long. 

Additionally make sure they're test driving your car with logs so you can verify the tune is making the appropriate power, many users have had to have minor file revisions from apr.


----------



## bkaye434 (Feb 13, 2016)

kjcooperncsu said:


> No nothing is broken. There were delays bc my kit was missing a piece, then there was some miscommunication about getting the updated waste gate, then they couldn't flash over my old tune so we had to wait for Eurodyne to give us the base file for the dsg, now for the last week there's been issues with the apr tune.
> 
> No shop can do stage 3+ in the time you were quoted. Maybe stage 3 with just the turbo, but the fueling system is a huge job. However I agree three weeks is too much and frankly I never would've done this if I had known it would take this long.
> 
> Additionally make sure they're test driving your car with logs so you can verify the tune is making the appropriate power, many users have had to have minor file revisions from apr.



How goes it? Any luck solving the issues with the stage 3+? I'm dying to see what you think of it.

-Ben


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

What happened with your is38 ? Sold? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm about to do the Stoptech Kit on my car... Any suggestions or things to avoid, I'm a bit concerned about the correct brake bleeding procedure on these cars. Any info you can share will be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

The stoptech kit was very straightforward to install. Used the standards bleeding procedure that can be found anywhere, start at the wheel furthest away and work your way around

I will have some updates about the stage 3 kit soon, but yes things are getting worked out and I'm extremely excited about what I know so far


----------

